# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  معلومات كهربائية

## Blackangel

عدم ترك المكيف يعمل في الغرف غير المشغولة.  

 عدم ترك سخان الماء يعمل في فترة الصيف .   

 ضبط منظم الحرارة (الثرموستات) في أجهزة التكييف عند درجة معتدلة 25 ْ م   

 تفادي استخدام الاجهزة الكهربائية مثل الغسالة الكهربائية ،المكواة او  المكنسة الكهربائية اثناء فترتي الذروة ( 1-4 بعد الظهر و 10 مساءا ً الى  الواحدة صباحا )   

 استخدم الضوء الطبيعي بقدر المستطاع لاضاءة منزلك او المكتب .   

 العازل الحراري يخفض معدلات استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية مما يساعد على الحد  من المشكلات الناتجة عن زيادة الأحمال الكهربائية في محطات توليد وشبكات  التوزيع    

 العزل الحراري يخفض من استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية حتى 40 % خلال عملية التبريد داخل المبنى.   

 عدم المبالغة في استخدام المصابيح وخاصة الموجودة على الاسوار الخارجية او اثناء فترة النهار.   

 العزل الحراري يخفض سعة أجهزة التكييف والموصلات الكهربائية المستخدمة  بالمبنى الأمر الذي يساهم في خفض تكاليف وقيمة بند الأعمال  الكهروميكانيكية.

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضبط منظم الحرارة (الثرموستات) في أجهزة التكييف عند درجة معتدلة 25 ْ م


يا ريت الكل يلتزم بالمعلومات هاي
أبدعت أخ بلاك انجل
يسلمووووووووووو على المعلومات  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*معلومات مفيدة الله يجزيك الخير ..*

----------

